# info on mario worms



## raven2uk (Jun 16, 2009)

hi, was just wondering what nutritional value mario worms have. we usually feed locust and a few mealies to our beardies, but due to the bank holiday our order is clear well over due and had to pop and get a few from our local pet shop. they didn't have locusts and only crickets which i will not go near. so i asked what else they had, which was offered the mealies and mario worms. they clearly enjoyed them so no problems there, just wondered what they really get from them.


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

They are more or less the same as mealworms just bigger so you just need to feed less of them.


----------



## raven2uk (Jun 16, 2009)

ok, thanks, just realised they turn in to a beetle. thought they had died so put them into another tube to chuck out no found the freshly hatched hatched beetle in the tub. as they are still white n soft would you feed them or just chuck them


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

The beetles are fine to feed, my beardie and bosc make them disappear pretty quickly!


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Is it Mario or Morio worms? Anyway if they are the large type then they have a tendancy to bite when swallowed... you might want to hold them using tweezers and pop it's head just as your lizard grabs it. I've also heard stories about Morio worms trying to chew their way out from inside a lizard, but i have no idea whether this is true?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

PowerPie5000 said:


> Is it Mario or Morio worms? Anyway if they are the large type then they have a tendancy to bite when swallowed... you might want to hold them using tweezers and pop it's head just as your lizard grabs it. I've also heard stories about Morio worms trying to chew their way out from inside a lizard, but i have no idea whether this is true?


 
completely untrue, is a myth and was about mealworms, as people believed mealworms had more chitin in the exo skeleton making them hard to digest and they ate there way back out, this isn't true, mealworms have similar chitin levels to crickets and locusts, and can't survive the stomache acids, the myth was started after a lizard died, and the mealworms ate there way into a dead lizard, then ate there way back out, which if you ever put a mouse carcass in a pot of meal worms you see how quick they are in it and eating it all up.

oh and its morio


----------

